
Games on smartphones snare a new breed of player  - igriot
http://www.siliconvalley.com/news/ci_17177670
======
ambirex
From the article:

"the high-fructose corn syrup of entertainment," providing delicious pastimes
without much nutritional value, so to speak.

But then they list games like Angry Birds and Fruit Ninja. I would say that
games like Farmville (along with its ilk) which are little more than
incentives to continue playing at bite size intervals are more the "junk food"
of the gaming world.

